# Marshall 4x12 1960 cab



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Long shot on a fishing forum, but I'm looking for a 4x12 Marshall 1960 cab for my new Marshall DSL100H. If you have one you want to sell PM me or call/text 713-303-6284

Dalton. Houston area


----------

